# Mega PCD and Road Trip to Alaska Journal



## Wildblue (Dec 31, 2012)

Apologies if this is frowned upon--I couldn' find any rule about it.

Just completed a massive PCD and cross-continent road trip from South Carolina all the way back to Alaska in my new X7. Big big road trip journal in the link here all about it, and may be of use to those doing a PCD and/or road trip. Lots of pics and videos. Enjoy.









New X7 Owner Road Trips from PCD Delivery to Alaska


New X7 Owner Road Trips from PCD Delivery to Alaska



g07.bimmerpost.com


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Road trip from SC to Alaska, with the borders closed? Are you stating that you drove your new vehicle from SC to Alaska? How?


----------



## Wildblue (Dec 31, 2012)

You'll see lots of details in that journal. It was iffy there at the end whether I could have driven through Canada. They're allowing Alaskan residents to pass through, but it was uncertain whether they'd let me through for my particular situation. In the end, I ended up shipping from Seattle to Alaska, for that portion. Drove everything else.


----------



## CarolWhite (Jul 20, 2021)

However, this can by no means stops you from admiring the famous Disneyland in Paris, the original architecture of Brussels, and the unique ensemble of London's Trafalgar Square. One of the most famous train journeys in the British Isles takes you back to the past. A fabulous view of the mountain peaks, valleys, and rivers of the longest fjord in the world - Sognefjord - awaits you when traveling through Norway. And all this is in the best tradition of the classic panoramic train route! Who did not know In most countries rail transport can be divided into express and regular trains. Tickets for the former are much more expensive, but it is much faster to travel that way.


----------

